# حصريا برنامج السوليد ووركس اصدار عام 2012 +اقوى الكورسات التعليميه بالفيديو



## احمد سيف النصر (9 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الموضوع النهارده ها يبقى دسم شويه واتمنى من المشرفين تثبيته لفتره لان الموضوع ده ها يضم كل ما يخص السوليد وورك لعام 2012 من غير كلام كتير نبتدى على بركه الله 

نسخه السوليد ووركس اصدار 2012 64bit

ودى صوره النسخه








ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2551560..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part01.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2556217..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part02.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2556217..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part03.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2556217..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part04.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2556217..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part05.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2599123..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part06.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2599283..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part07.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2601604..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part08.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2601482..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part09.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2597906..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part10.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2597590..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part11.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2596808..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part12.rar


ودى نسخه سوليد ووركس اصدار 2012 32bit







ودى اللنكات

http://www.wupload.com/file/2608101777/soli_2012_32bit.part01.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608146252/soli_2012_32bit.part02.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608146262/soli_2012_32bit.part03.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608918352/soli_2012_32bit.part04.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609067532/soli_2012_32bit.part05.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609138827/soli_2012_32bit.part06.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609138837/soli_2012_32bit.part07.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609179387/soli_2012_32bit.part08.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609990957/soli_2012_32bit.part09.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2610085472/soli_2012_32bit.part10.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2610138027/soli_2012_32bit.part11.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2610138032/soli_2012_32bit.part12.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608178932/soli_2012_32bit.part13.rar


الباس وورد 

maronfive


دلوقتى بقى ندخل على الكورسات وعلى فكره دى احدث كورسات موجوده لحد دلوقتى وفيه كمان كورس بس مساحته كبيره شويه انا برفعه حاليا

الكورس الاول اسمه

SolidWorks 3D Skills Full Courses 2011 

ودى صوره الكورس 







ودى الدروس الموجوده بداخل الكورس

*The recommended order of instruction is:* 
Basic Modeling Concepts 
Intro to 3D 
AutoCAD to SolidWorks 
Parametric Modeling. 
Basic: Sketching, Parts, Assemblies & Drawings, Simulation. 

*Advanced Modeling Concepts* 
Surfacing 
Sheet Metal 
Mold Design 
Weldments 
File Management 
Top Down Design 
DriveWorksXpress 
Advanced: Sketching, Parts, & Assemblies. 

*Using Professional Add-Ins* 
Workgroup PDM 
PhotoWorks 
PhotoView 360 
Advanced Surfacing 

*CSWP / CSWA Prep Courses* 
Videos to help prepare for the Certified SolidWorks Professional and Associates Examinations. 

*Using Premium Add-Ins* 
Simulation courses 
Routing courses 
TolAnalyst, DimXpert 

Plus Update Training & Case Studies - Base Mechanisms/Parts & Assemblies 


ودى لنكات التحميل 

http://www.wupload.com/file/2604293577/So2011_professor.part01.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2604572422/So2011_professor.part02.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605057007/So2011_professor.part03.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605173742/So2011_professor.part04.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605179627/So2011_professor.part05.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605216207/So2011_professor.part06.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605314767/So2011_professor.part07.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606460167/So2011_professor.part08.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606206502/So2011_professor.part09.rar

الباس وورد

maronfive

الكورس التانى اسمه

[FSC] Inspirtech - Fundamentals of SolidWorks 2011

ودى صورته







ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2601706172/fund_of_solid.part01.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2601753567/fund_of_solid.part02.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2602781947/fund_of_solid.part03.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2602849327/fund_of_solid.part04.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2602889707/fund_of_solid.part05.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2602978427/fund_of_solid.part06.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603064227/fund_of_solid.part07.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603069267/fund_of_solid.part08.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603246027/fund_of_solid.part09.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603607482/fund_of_solid.part10.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2601833147/fund_of_solid.part11.rar

الباس وورد 

maronfive

الكورس التالت اسمه

*SolidWorks Video Tutorial Magnitude DVD* 

ودى صورته






ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2606536017/magnit.part01.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606536022/magnit.part02.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606766177/magnit.part03.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606775167/magnit.part04.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2607382767/magnit.part05.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2607399707/magnit.part06.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608011372/magnit.part07.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608052277/magnit.part08.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2607207562/magnit.part09.rar

الباس وورد 

maronfive

الكورس الرابع اسمه

Total Training: SolidWorks : Fundamentals

ودى الصوره







ودى اللنكات 

http://www.wupload.com/file/2577984782/tt_solid.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2577984887/tt_solid.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2595073672/tt_solid.part3.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2591059427/tt_solid.part4.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2589290392/tt_solid.part5.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2593272522/tt_solid.part5.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2581343327/tt_solid.part6.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2580316342/tt_solid.part7.rar

الباس وورد 

maronfive


الكورس الخامس اسمه

3D Models for SolidWorks 2010 - 2011

الكورس ده عباره عن مجموعه من رسومات السوليد وورك الجاهزه جااامده جداااا ممكن تفتحها ومن شجره التصميم تتوصل لطريقه الرسم

صوره الكورس







ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2603782667/SW2010-2011.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603905852/SW2010-2011.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2604278137/SW2010-2011.part3.rar

الباس وورد 

maronfive

الكورس السادس والاخير عباره عن مجموعه من المشاريع والرسومات الجاهزه مشروحه بملفات pdf جامده جداااا وهتستفيد منها لو طبقتها

ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2575188652/courses.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2573271167/courses.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2566280722/courses.part3.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2563131102/courses.part4.rar

الباس وورد

maronfive

قبل ما انهى الموضوع عاوز اقول حاجه سعات بيبقى فيه برامج او كورسات بصيغه الايزو وفيه ناس كتير بتقع فى الغلط وتفتكر ان ده ملف مضغوط وتحاول تفك ضعطه ساعتها بتبوظ الملف ومش بينزل كامل اى كورس او برنامج بصيغه الايزو بيشتغل ببرنامج اسمه deamon tool او ultra iso

انتا ببساطه بتفتح برنامج ال ultra iso لما تفتحه بتلاقى على البار فوق على الشمال فى البرنامج ايقونه اسمها burn to virtual drive بتضغط عليها بتنفتح لك نافذه فيها كلمه browse

بتضغط عليها وتشوف انتا حاطط ملف الايزو بتاعك فين تفتحه وبعدين بتلاقى كلمه اسمها mount بتضغط عليها لما بتضغط عليها بتلاقي البرنامج يقولك ان الايقونه بتاعتك loaded

لما يكتب لك كده بتفتح my computer عادى جدااا بتلاقى فولدر جديد ظهر جنب اللايقونه ايلى بتشغل منها الاسطوانات بتفتحها بتلاقى الملف بتاعك او الكورس جاهز للتشغيل

وده رابط برنامج الالترا ايزو لو حد عاوزه

http://www.wupload.com/file/2610645232/UltraISO_Premium.rar

ودى الطريقه بالصور عشان ايلى مفهمش الشرح


























تحياتى وفيه اجزاء تانيه فى الطريق لاكمال السوليد وورك وكمان فيه اجزاء تانيه لباقى البرامج 

تحياتى والسلام



بكده يكون الموضوع خلص لسه فيه كمان شويه كورسات جارى رفعها حاليا ​


----------



## م/احمد بن سالم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم يدك بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (29 ديسمبر 2011)

م/احمد بن سالم 
شكرا على ردك ومنور موضوعى


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع شاامل وكامل تسلم الايادى اخى احمد سيف النصر .. بارك الله فيك وفى تعبك ومجهودك 

وجارى تحميل البرنامج ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (31 ديسمبر 2011)

المشرف Eng-Maher شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------

